# Naughty or nice



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying to figure out if I like the idea of these (plastic headlight eyebrows or whatever they're called) or not, I want something non-stock on my front end but am unsure what yet. 









Cant decide if these would look good on my atlantis blue or not...


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

Some angles look ok. Other angles look strange to me. I would be in the nay category.

Just like anything else it is all personal preference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

That front grill is hideous. Too bulky and shiny. Makes it look like the front end of an escalade IMO. The eyebrows are ok looking. I'm actually looking to fab up some trim pieces for the lights and the fog light inserts (for us without fog lights).


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea not going for the grill, just the brows. I need to find something to unstock my front end but not looking for anything extreme like new headlights or anything.

If anyone has suggestions send them my way!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree. That's why I'm focusing on the fog light insert area. I think it will have the most impact and will give it an aggressive look due to placement.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I added chrome overlays on my fog lights. Way too much black up front for me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd pass not for me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Like Todd said, depends on the angle you look at. I thought they gave a more aggressive look but for the price it was a nay for me. 
I just can't believe they charge so much for things that don't do anything but aesthetics. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for them.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

get some black vinyl and lay it out, then you can make them as long or as short as you like and then paint them on if you want.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I think I'll pass on these, need to find something else though, I gotta itch in my back pocket and have to scratch it before someone notices


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The red inserts where the fog lights are, I'm going to build something similar to that.










Maybe you can use this pic for some inspiration


----------

